# Getting rid of java moss!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Its like a weed growing in my 10 gallon tank and the moss clogs up my filter, so I am asking how do I completely get rid of it that is fish safe(so no harsh chemicals etc...), I don't want to kill my figure eight puffer or my albino pleco.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You're best bet is just to keep pulling pieces until it is gone. if you kill it, it will rot and foul your tank. And don't take it all at once. Sometime plants actually beat the filter to the ammonia or nitrite and then the filter bacteria starves. Then, if you take a bunch of plant out at once, you get spikes like in a new tank.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I did that but there is this green algae like stuff all over where the moss was growing and somehow the java moss grows back, do you think a complete water change and washing the gravel and ornaments would work?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

well breaking down a tank and completly cleaning the tank will take care of your problem, just realize you're gonna have to cycle it again.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the smart thing to do is let it keep on growing....harvest it and sell it...there is quite a bit of demand for java moss


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe the problem is not moss but algae. Sounds like hair algae.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, hey lohachata, is there really a demand for java moss because all the fish stores around me have a good supply of it.


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

Albino_101 said:


> Its like a weed growing in my 10 gallon tank and the moss clogs up my filter, so I am asking how do I completely get rid of it that is fish safe(so no harsh chemicals etc...), I don't want to kill my figure eight puffer or my albino pleco.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


you could give me some


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

101.....go check out what it is going for on aquabid..


----------

